# razr Tasker



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I saw an ad for the droid razr and its Tasker feature that learns you and I was wondering if I could get that on my Thunderbolt?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Bumpdedumplump


----------



## Nis (Jul 20, 2011)

Tasker itself?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

No, The razr has a cooler thing biult in. easyer to use and its free


----------



## Nis (Jul 20, 2011)

Given that the RAZR is Motorola and the ThunderBolt is HTC it's unlikely to be a drop-in thing. I suspect the RAZR's implementation depends heavily on the Blur framework given Moto's track record.

As for a similar implementation, I don't know of anything available that doesn't require some level of effort to use.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Knowing moto and blur I'd bet it just on boot preloads your most commonly called apps (and I'm sure some "featured apps") into the memory ...allowing Moto to remember anything just sounds like big databases that can easily get corrupted and cause Motoesk problems

I just don't see this as a positive


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

It relies on about 12 blur-related services and apks. You'd might as well wait for a fullout Blur port lolol.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

well i think someone should make a better tasker then... lol


----------

